
Product Evaluation of the Zilog Z80-CTC (1979) [pdf] - nynyny7
http://smithsonianchips.si.edu/ice/OCR_ScanPE125/PE125(10379-K).pdf
======
sblank
Brings back fond memories. My second job in Silicon Valley was manager of
Zilog's training and education department (all of five of us) and taught
customers how to design systems around the Z80 which included the CTC. see:
[https://steveblank.com/category/zilog/](https://steveblank.com/category/zilog/)

~~~
howard941
Good times. I enjoyed your thoughtful entry on the SCC at
[https://steveblank.com/2009/07/30/hes-only-in-field-
service/](https://steveblank.com/2009/07/30/hes-only-in-field-service/) . When
I was using it as a kid on Z80s with radios and having a Z80K was a mere
aspiration, like a computing Corvette, it was usually with pleasure. I'm
looking forward to reading more about the the Z80K and perhaps learning the
causes of Zilog's demise. It, like Tech Design Labs TDL from New Jersey and so
many others, remain in the genes however far back it was.

------
teddyh
Note: This is not about the Z80 CPU. This is about the Z80-CTC ship: “ _The
Z80-Counter Timer Circuit (CTC) is a programmable, four channel device that
provides counting and timing functions for Ihe Z80-CPU._ ”

~~~
nynyny7
PS: Similar product evaluations exist for a lot of components from the Z80
series, including the CPU. But only on paper, because they haven't been
scanned:
[http://smithsonianchips.si.edu/ice/s3.htm](http://smithsonianchips.si.edu/ice/s3.htm)
Maybe you can convince the National Museum of American History's archivists to
scan more of them.

~~~
gp2000
You can request the documents and go photocopy them yourself at the museum. Or
have their researchers do it for a fee.

Just don't bother with these as they've already been done:
[https://www.dropbox.com/sh/yqpc3bglatpmpvl/AACA2CXFv1XeA1ZmL...](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/yqpc3bglatpmpvl/AACA2CXFv1XeA1ZmLqgCgyUha?dl=0)

------
OliverBoettger
Does anybody know if something similar exists for the MOS 6502?

~~~
vardump
Partially MOS Technology CIA (Complex Interface Adapter) 6526. But CIA is also
an I/O chip.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOS_Technology_CIA#Interval_ti...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOS_Technology_CIA#Interval_timers)

Same for these two, they contain not only timers, but also other peripherals:

MOS Technology 6532 RIOT (RAM-I/O-Timer):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOS_Technology_6532](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOS_Technology_6532)

MOS Technology 6522 VIA (Versatile Interface Adapter):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOS_Technology_6522](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOS_Technology_6522)

There are more similar variants of MOS I/O chips as well.

